# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Στερεά/Κεντρική Ελλάδα/Εύβοια > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Ναυπάκτου >  Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Ναυπάκτου και ραδιοζεύξη με Πάτρα

## Tbl

Μίας και δεν βρίσκω αλλη κατάλληλη περιοχή στο φόρουμ κανω αυτο το πόστ εδώ.

Την προηγούμενη εβδομαδα, με την βοήθεια διαφόρων μελών του ασυρμάτου δικτύου πατρών στήθηκε το ασύρματο δίκτυο Ναυπάκτου και ταυτόχρονα και εγινε και η διασύνδεση με Πάτρα.

Υστέρα απο μελέτη του χώρου και της τοποθεσίας που είχε γινει πριν καιρο, βρέθηκε το κατάλληλο σημείο που εχει πολυ καλη θέα σε ολη τη Ναύπακτο και στην απεναντι μερια του Πατραικού κόλπου.

Εξοπλισμός που χρησιμοποιήθικε :
2χ Linksys WRT54G με αλλαγμένο Firmware
1x stella 24db για link με Πάτρα
1χ Panel -3db -> 60 κάθετης πόλωσης (απο τσεχία) για το local AP και την διασύνδεση των απέναντι περιοχών

Τα αποτελέσματα ειναι καταπληκτικα, αφου με 20 μόλις mw απο την πλευρα της Ναυπάκτου και 30 απο αυτην της πατρας, ειχαμε αψογο και σταθερο σήμα , και μεταφέραμε αρχεια με ταχύτητα 350 Κb/s .


Ετσι λοιπον τωρα καλυπτοντα απο το PWN-NPWN ολες οι περιοχες απο πατρα προς Αίγιο (Ριο,Αγ.βασιλης,Αραχωβίτικα,Δρέπανο,Παναγοπούλα) 
και στο προσεχες μέλλον ενδεχεται να γινει διασύνδεση με Αιγιο.

Μάζι με τη γέρυρα λοιπον που εχει γίνει το σημείο κατατεθέν πια της περιοχής μας, συνδέουμε και απο την μερια των δεδομένων τις δυο όχθες.

Όσοι παρευρέθηκαν στην εγκατάσταση καλο θα ήταν να προσθέσουν τα σχόλια τους και την άποψη τους.


ΥΓ. Επειδη οι διαδικασιες εκχώρησης adress space ειναι χρονοβόρες προσωρινα εκχωρήθηκε στην Ναύπακτο ενα B class απο το adress space tou PWN (το 10.145.χ.χ)

----------


## the_eye

Μπράβο παιδία. Για τι απόσταση περίπου μιλάμε ; Καμιά φωτογραφία υπάρχει ;

----------


## dti

Θερμά συγχαρητήρια! Αντε και με άλλες πόλεις απέναντι από την Πάτρα! (Μεσολόγγι; )

----------


## Exoticom

Συγχαρητήρια(Μακαρι να βλεπαμε περισσοτερες τετοιες προσπαθιες και οχι μονο λογια  ::  )

----------


## lambrosk

Κάντε επίσημα εγκαίνια του λινκ μαζί με τα εγκαίνια της συνδετικής γέφυρας!  ::  
Έτσι για την φιέστα!

----------


## jasonpap

Μιας και παρευρέθηκα στην εγκατάσταση αλλά και είμαι ο άμεσος ενδιαφερόμενος από την απέναντι πλευρά, να προσθέσω,ότι το link με Πάτρα έχει αρκετά περιθώρια βελτίωσης,δλδ την μετατροπή του σε καθαρό BB link με dedicated μηχάνημα και από την Πάτρα με σκοπό την σταθεροποίηση του.

*Είναι πάντως συγκινητικό να μπορείς να pingαρεις pc στις 2 αντίθετες παραλίες της Πάτρας ! (Αραχοβίτικα->Ροϊτικα).

----------


## Telis

Καλησπερα σ'ολους.
Εχω ενα εξοχικο στην Ακολη Αιγιου και θα κατεβω προς τα εκει στις αρχες Αυγουστου για διακοπες, και θα ηθελα, εστω και για μικρο διαστημα, να συνδεθω.
Ο εξοπλισμος μου θα ειναι Laptop + lmc 352 + στελλα 19αρα.
Εχεται δοκιμασει κατι προς τα εκει?

ΜΦΧ
Telis 2239 / Παντελης

----------


## freestyler

> Μπράβο παιδία. Για τι απόσταση περίπου μιλάμε ; Καμιά φωτογραφία υπάρχει ;


Περίπου 11 χιλιόμετρα. 

Αν και οι γνώσεις μου γύρω απο τα ασύρματα δίκτυα είναι μηδαμινές σχεδόν, είμαι ο ένας από τα δύο (2) συνολικά άτομα που συνδέονται στο ap της Ναυπάκτου. Αυτο που ξέρω είναι ότι προς τα τέλη του μήνα αναμένετε να σταθεροποιηθεί το link.
Γεγονός όμως έιναι πως τα παιδιά απο pwn προτείνουν την μεταφορά του ap προς αντίρριο πλευρά...

----------


## GeorgeKatz

Ήμουν και εγώ εκεί! Και να και οι αποδείξεις! Οι φώτο είναι από το κινητό Nokia 6600 του φίλου dgregory.

----------


## Acinonyx

Μπράβο ρε παιδιά! Ελπίζω να κρατήσει το link... Το επόμενο καλοκαίρι θα έρθω με laptop να το δοκιμάσω. Προς ποιά πλευρά της Ναυπάκτου κοιτάει η sector;

----------


## Venox

Ευγε παιδια!!! Εγω ειμαι πλεον ενας φοιτιτης στην ναυπακτο και ενδιαφερομουν τρομερα! Τωρα ελπιζω να εξαπλωθει με την υδριση και του ΤΕΙ το οποιο ΜΑΚΑΡΙ να συμβαλει στην αναπτυξη... Εχω δημιουργησει και ενα site το http://www.NSDCgr.net . Περιμενω ολους τους ναυπακτιοτες!

----------


## mxou

Σε τι υψόμετρο έχετε την κάθε κεραία; Η λήψεις είναι σταθερές ή κυμαινόμενες; Πόσο καιρό το έχετε δοκιμάσει; Το έχετε δει να παίζει σε συνθήκες κακοκαιρίας;

----------


## papashark

> ... Εχω δημιουργησει και ενα site το http://www.NSDCgr.net ....



Έλεος.... Greeklish και στον τιτλο του site ....  ::  




> Tilepikoinoniakon Systimaton kai Diktuon

----------


## Venox

Σημερα θα κατεβω ναυπακτο για μια βδομαδα. Οποιος γνωριζει για το wireless της ναυπακτου παρακαλειται να επικοινωνισει μαζι μου με ε-μαιλ στο [email protected] η παιρνοντας με τηλεφωνο στο νουμερο που θα δει στο profile μου (icq). (Επειδη δεν θα εχω υπολογιστη εκει, προτιμηστε την 2η λυση.) Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων

Κωστας (Ελπιζω τωρα να μην εχετε παραπονα για τα greeklish στο site)

----------


## Venox

Το επισημο "Πως εχουν τα πραγματα στην Ναυπακτο": Γυριζοντας απο την Ναυπακτο, και αφου βρεθηκα με τα παιδια, σας παρουσιαζω την κατασταση. Στην Ναυπακτο αυτην την στιγμη υπαρχει 1 κεραια στο ιδιο ακριβως μερος που ειχε στηθει και το link με την πατρα. Μονο που λιπει ενα linksys. Πρωτος σκοπος μας για αρχη ειναι η ανευρεση ενος linksys το οποιο θα χρησιμοποιηθει στην κεντρικη κεραια, η οποια βρησκεται σε ιδανικο μερος για την καλυψη ολοκληρης της πολης, αλλα και για την συζευξη με την πατρα. Οσοι επιθημουν να συμμετασχουν/βοηθησουν με καθε τροπο, παρακαλουνται να επικοινωνισουν μαζι μου. Απο εκει και περα, αναμενουμε μελλοντικη ΕΠΑΝΑδιασυνδεση με πατρα/μεσολογγι, αυξηση του αριθμου των μελλων, συνεργασια με το τοπικο ΤΕΙ (του οποιου θα ειμαι φοιτητης), και αναβαθμηση του AP με πολλων ειδων services. Τελος να αναφερω οτι α) θα προβω στην αμεση αγορα ενος linksys το οποιο θα μετατρεψω σε ΑΡ με λιγοτερες ομως δυνατοτητες λογο τοπολογιας και τοποθεσιας, μεχρι την αγορα ενος ακομα linksys για την κεραια και β) πως εαν το δικτυο λειτουργισει και φτασει τα 10 ατομα, προσφερω την adsl 384 γραμμη μου προς share σε ολοκληρο το δικτυο. (Εχω κανει αιτηση και, μαντεψτε, υπαρχει adsl στην Ναυπακτο). Αυτα.  ::

----------


## Venox

http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewforum.php?f=63 εδω πλεoν...

----------

